# Healthy and lively cockatiel with eye issues



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi!

So, I own Doug, who is roughly two years old. He's always been crazy, happy and acts healthy as can be. 

Nothing has changed, except I've become worried about his eyes.

Since I got him, he had what looked like tissue in his left eye showing. It's normally darkish pink/brown in color, it seems like. Some days it bothers him, most days it doesn't.

Last month I noticed that the same thing has appeared in his right eye.

He's on pellets, with a small amount of seeds daily because pellets alone make his poop kind of uncoiled. He gets fresh water and veggies too.

When the vet (certified avian) saw him as a youngster, he looked in the eyes, but said nothing about the tissue (third eyelid?) that was showing. He was tested for disease, but I'm not afraid to take him back for more testing.

Just wondering if anyone has seen the eye look like this before.

This is a picture on one of the bad days. Sometimes it recedes. He has never had discharge in the eyes or nose, rarely sneezes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it could be a genetic issue called hound dog eyes. some birds have this issue, its not usually a concern, but you might want to use saline eye drops to prevent any irritation he might get, he might be more prone to eye irritations and getting dust in the eye.

he's had this since you got him right? how long has this been?


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahh, that's interesting! I've had him since he was 6 months old on Dec 31st, 2010. He's never had any other issues, just this eye problem, it was just his left eye when I got him, and just recently it showed up on his right. He never seems to be in pain, and he's never had a day where he looked any less than lively.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just keep an eye on it, it is very likely just a genetic fault, but if you notice he is irritated in any way or there is discharge or it looks worse, go to the vet ASAP. but get some saline eye drops, the peroxide free ones used for eye contacts work perfectly. i have used them myself with excellent success for a lovebird who scratched his eye


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. I'm gonna look into it, and I am with him most of each day so I'll pay attention to any changes. My dad uses contact lenses so we always have bottles of plain old saline/rewetting drops around, I'll go buy a new one.

I also read that misting him during molting will keep stuff out of his eyes.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It does look like hound dog eye..let me pull you a few forum links so you can compare pictures. On days when it seems to irritate him it will help to use that saline to keep his eye lubricated.  Good news is that it should not cause you much trouble. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=15631&highlight=Hound


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know that thread has a lot of chit chat in it so here is an important quote:


> OK...since he has big eyes his eyes will be more sensitive to dust and air bourne irratants. When he starts molting you can very lightly mist him, which will cut down on flyinf dander as he preens and grooms. Also before you change the cage tray lightly mist it, so that any dander in the tray does not get in the air. If you smoke do it outside. If you cover the cage, have it partially open to encourage air flow, especially when he is molt. If you vacumn in the room, move his cage to another room while doing this because the vent of the vacumn can put fine dust in the air which can irratate the eyes.


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

I really appreciate the help! I'll be much more keen now to protect his eyes, and yeah, so far I can see that his eyes are similar. I did notice that before his right eye drooped, it did look rather big and circular.

Thank you again, so much.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

not a problem


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, I'm a little confused...I looked at more pictures and saw what the drooping looks like up close...I'll post a more close-up picture. Doug's eyes look more like there is inflamed tissue, or like that's his third eyelid sticking out.

This is one day that it looked a little watery, but it's not always like this.

Pictures like this worry me, a bit. There looks like there is a slight drooping, but it looks a bit inflamed, or irritated. But he's had the tissue bit out in the corner of his eye for two years now, and only last month did the right eye look like this.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

days like this, the saline eye drops will be helpful 

if however you are concerned, you can always go to the vet to be sure nothing is up


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I think a visit might be a good idea, just to get him looked at.

Thank you though, I'll work with him to put the saline in his eyes.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When in doubt, consult a vet. It might be conjunctivitis, which is treatable.


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was mostly worried about. I'll get to a vet.

This is, luckily, an avian vet in the town below mine. As far as I know he's very good at what he does. He saw Doug as a baby, and advised me on the right things to feed him, and a lot of other things. 

Dr. Ryan is board certified by the American Veterinary Medical Assoication. For 25 years, Dr. Ryan has been treating a variety of animals such as dogs, cats, birds, reptiles and small mammals. He currently holds licenses in numerous states and Europe. He has authored numerous papers in major veterinary journals both domestically and internationally. He regularly lectures in the United States and in Europe. He has worked in the United States, in Europe and in the Rainforest. He has raised and bred a number of Reptiles. He has raised numerous species of birds including Macaws, Amazons, Canaries, Doves, Finches and many others. He consults regularly with State, Local and International Veterinary Organizations and practices. 
Dr. Ryan is a member of:

American Veterinarian Medical Association
American Board of Veterinary Practitioners
Veterinary Information Network
Audubon Society
Association of Avian Veterinarians
Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians
Association of Small mammal Veterinarians
Exotic DVM forum
Sierra Club
Defenders of Wildlife

I know a lot of people fret over picking the right vet for your bird, since not every vet can work with them. Does he seem refutable?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

His bird-oriented credentials aren't as strong as they could be; apparently he doesn't belong to AAV http://www.aav.org/ But he belongs to Audubon, so he's interested in wild birds at least.


----------



## anjurasko (Jan 30, 2012)

It does say on the list that he's part of AAV, right under Audobon. I can keep looking for good vets though.


----------



## angel226 (Jul 16, 2010)

I know this post is old but just curious how your cockatiel did? Did you find out what the problem was?


----------

